# Toad



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was going to get some plants for the stick insects and noticed this toad. Took some pictures, and it seemed quite happy to let me do so.




















































































Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

That blue thing on the leg came off, it looked like a piece of plastic bag or something. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought it looked like one of those tear strips that you get to open stuff like chewing gum etc, but I saw it had come off by the 6th or 7th photo :2thumb:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

feorag said:


> I thought it looked like one of those tear strips that you get to open stuff like chewing gum etc, but I saw it had come off by the 6th or 7th photo :2thumb:


Originally I did too, that or something like the thing that keeps bottle lids closed. It might still be there, I will look tomorrow (so place your bets!).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I *Love* B. bufo!!!


----------

